# largemouth/goliath grouper/peacock bass in Florida



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*Largemouth fishing in Okeechobee on 09-17 *
Capt Frank Carbone of www.hawghunterguideservice.com arrange two boats for shooting video for Korean TV fishing show.
It was a pleasant experience with Capt Frank and hie colleague Capt Doug. We caught many bass on the trip. I am going to post pictures of the trip when I upload them on my computer.
I was very impressed with guide Frank and Doug to make our trip successful. We caught many bass for filming. It was totally different atmosphere from offshore fishing, but I enjoyed the trip tremendously.
*goliath grouper in SW Florida on 09-18*
Originally I booked with Capt Tom Mclanghlin, but he booked with other fishermen on the date I booked due to confusion. 
So I hurriedly found Capt Rick Featherstone.
He seemed the areas very well, but we had only 2 goliath groupers (one on bait and one on jig).
Korean TV host Shin fought the first goliath with 'nano carbon' Black Hole rod which is much heavier than Black Hole 450g jigging rod with close to 200 lbs dead lifting power.
The goliath grouper went into structure three times, but Shin could pull it out to the surfacde for pictures.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We had a smaller goliath grouper with Black Hole 450g jigging rod and 180g FCL Labo jig.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

For some reason, bites were slow. On the way in, Capt Rick stopped the boat over a wreck which is located very close to the inlet.
Capt Rick asked us to use only one rod. Shin had a nice pull, but he dropped the fish. We finally found fish and it was a matter of time to catch another goliath grouper. But Capt Rick said that was it and ran the boat to the inlet. 8*
It was an 8 hour trip and he didn't want any extra minutes even the trip was for filming TV show. 
After fishing we took a cruiser for sunset cruise out of Naples.
We were all relaxed and enjoyed fine scenery.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

*peacock bass in Miami on 09-19*
This trip has to be one of the most exotic and unique fishing trip I've ever had.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Kil, is that a PE-10 in those first pic's? That Black Hole looks like a helluva rod........


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice job! :cheers:


----------

